# iPad2 mise à jour 6,1 : Fichier endommagé



## gedai13 (30 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

après avoir voulu mettre à jour mon iPad2 en iOS 6,1 (en OTA, puis sur iTunes),  je me retrouve bloqué en mode recovery : "le logiciel destiné à l'ipad "ipad" a été endommagé lors du telechargement. Deconnectez et connectez à nouveau puis reessayez.
Assurez vous que les réglages réseau sont correct et que votre connexion réseau est activé ou reessayez plus tard !"

J'ai bien sûr reessayé, redemarrer, réinstallé iTunes x fois et tout cela à partir de mon iMac de la maison, celui du bureau et un MacBook Air..... toujours le même message et la même erreur... Je suis sur Mac Mountain Lion....

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## gedai13 (31 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,
personne n'a de solution :


----------



## PDD (31 Janvier 2013)

Tu as essayé de réinitialiser l'ipad?


----------

